# Do Critter Trail cages make good cages for mice?



## Mc.Macki Mice

Currently I have 14 mice. 
There are 4 PEW female mice in a tub, but they r chewing through the top and getting out.. so I have been looking around for other possible choices. I found the Critter Trail having the best views, and was wondering if they are good for mice, as well as hamsters?


----------



## Cordane

Personally I hate those cages with a passion. Every time I had to pull them apart for cleaning, something broke.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice

Okay so what do u recomend?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

not REALLY. I have used them in the past but they are no good if you want to handle your mice...Crittertrails have a lot of tubes and things for the mice to hide in and it's more stressful to try to get to them than anything. I don't think they are as evil as some say, but they are darn inconvenient. I would suggest ten gallon glass tanks with screen lids. if you must have a cage, petsmart hamster cages work well. It's something like "living (something)" brand and they are usually white and purple, or blue.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice

Okay I will see but if I were to get a Crittertrail it would on have a wheel, food bowl, one tube, and a open space at the top to get the mice. If it doesn't work out well then cutos to you. I just want to try it, because my ten gallons get very dirt, very fast.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

In my experience glass aquariums work best if you have a decent lid. I just got my critter trail in the mail today and I can already tell it sucks. Skippys been running in the wheel for only an hour and it already stinks like hell. Also cleaning is very difficult and time consuming. I suppose it's fine if youre only caring for a few mice as pets, but if you're breeding they are bad. I also had a critter trail cage a few years back and there was a gap where the door closed and my mouse got out and died. I've tried many cages and so far glass aquariums with homemade lids are the best. They are easily cleaned, you're mice are easily accessible and they don't stink.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

Oh and I just realized this, the wheel that came with my critter trail cage in the mail today flings poop all over my floor


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice

Okay then I will not get one, if it is that bad :/


----------



## Stina

Crittertrails suck for most everything....they are a pain to clean, difficult to get animals out of, too small for syrian hamsters (I've heard quite a few stories of hamsters getting stuck in the tubes...), smaller animals (like mice) can often escape easily, and they are expensive!


----------



## andypandy29us

have a look at the set up page and see what every one else has there and then u can see what things look like and choose what u like best .. I had a rotastack that was the haunted house looked fab but took ages to clean out and i had to keep atray underneath for the leakages thru the tunnel holes and the wheel .... and the wheel squeeked and it was a pain ... i love the ones i have now 

http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=78


----------

